# Lesner report 10/28/06



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Fished Lesner this morning. This was the first time I've been striper fishin' since the Bay season opened. 

I got in the water around 11am. Tide was coming in when I got there. SW wind about 10 to 15. 

Had three fresh menhaden from Long Bay Point. Cast out my OM12/525mag with a 5/0 Owner and a small chunk. 

Threw in the channel, by the way.  

First cast - 17" pup. Released. 

Rebait. 

Second cast - 16.5" pup. Released.

Rebait. 

Third cast. 22" striper. Kinda skinny, but this one goes in the bucket. 

I'm thinkin' wow, three casts and three fish. 

Next two casts I get hung up and break off. 

Set the heaver down and pick up the trout rod.

First cast with a 4" storm.

Bam. 18" speck. In the bucket.

Second cast. 

Bam. 17" speck. In the bucket.

Third cast.

Bam. 18" speck. In the bucket. 

Fished for another hour and not another bump. 

Great day on the water. Nice fish, three diffrent species and a nice meal awaits. 

Fall has arrived.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanks for the DL.....gonna head out for a walk @ the super secret honey hole over the bridge.


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

*jeff*

Nice job.


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

got pic's??


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

elhazzja said:


> got pic's??


Nope. I didn't have the camera with me today and went straight to work from Lesner. 

At work now ... don't tell the boss. 

I can show you pics of my dinner tonight.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2006)

Bay side or inlet side? Was it very crowded? I'm thinking about getting there at sunrise tomorrow.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Jeff, I got skunked tossing lures at OVP today.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I fished the outside on the boat ramp side. 

Just one other guy tossing lures on the outside when I got there. Nice guy, too. He'd said he'd been there for a while jiggin' with no luck. He saw my first three casts and walked over. He asked how much weight I was using and my bait. 

After telling him, he re-rigged with bait, shrimp I think. Might have been squid. No luck with that, either.

I walked out next to him and started throwing Storms. After the second speck, he was like "damn". He again walks over and asks what I'm using. I show him my Storm. He re-rigs and comes back with what looked like a Calcutta paddle tail. Finally, he hooks up. He gets the Speck all the way to his legs ... and it comes unbuttoned. That trout just sat on top of the water in front of him for a moment. He tried to gab it but no luck. I was really hoping he'd land something. 

Two other guys joined us on the outside a short time later. One of the guys I've fished with at Chicks several times. He caught two or three short pups on shrimp casting short. No slots for him, either. 

More people were showing up when I left.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

By the way, a Game warden made a stop while I was there. 

Nice guy. 

Took a little look in my bucket. 

I guess it's a good thing I don't keep undersized fish.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2006)

Will you be out there tomorrow? I'm against the sunrise idea now and I may be out around noon. If so maybe I'll catch you there.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Skeletor said:


> Will you be out there tomorrow? I'm against the sunrise idea now and I may be out around noon. If so maybe I'll catch you there.


It's still up in the air for me. I do have a pass. However, I dunno if I'm gonna fish Lesner, take the yak out or fish Chicks. 

If you see a guy with three rods wearing breathable waders and a Wheels Reels Striper Tourney sweater, that's me. I'll have a white bucket, a long-a## metal sandspike and soft tackle bag. 

Might be a little crowded tomorrow ... .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice report Jeff I may have to work my way down there.
Jeff were you fishjing on the bar or just from the bank?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Nice report Jeff I may have to work my way down there.
> Jeff were you fishjing on the bar or just from the bank?


I was wading out, but not on the bar. The conditions were too rough ... and the water too deep ... for that. 

Once the tide came up and pushed me back to the beach, I stopped catchin'. Those specks were right at the channel edge. If you couldn't reach the channel, you weren't gonna land one.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> If you couldn't reach the channel, you weren't gonna land one.


I wasn't reaching any channel, but I did land 3 with one being my personal best at 20". Oh, and my brother got one bigger than mine. It wasn't from the channel either.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice work, Teo.

I shoulda fished the beach today. Went out in the yak. Did more paddlin' than fishin'.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I wasn't reaching any channel, but I did land 3 with one being my personal best at 20". Oh, and my brother got one bigger than mine. It wasn't from the channel either.


Thanks for th call crawdaddy...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im leavin here here in about two hours clay


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> im leavin here here in about two hours clay


Hope ya get em, I got th 4 letter word tomorrow.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Hope ya get em, I got th 4 letter word tomorrow.


He didn't call me, but the pix messaged me a picture of a full stringer.  

Good job neil...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Good job Teo. I know where Neil was fishing this morning because I was right beside him.  

I didn't realize it was him until I got ready to leave and saw his truck in the parking lot. I shoulda known it was him fishing with that $5000.00 G-Loomis Trout rod.  

If you talk to him tonight ask him where his net was, I thought that boy knew everything about fishing.  Watching him try to grab those slimmy little Specks by hand was priceless. 

I stopped long enough at the bridge before the sun came up to catch a dozen or so Striper up to 21" and one little Puppy before switching rods and moving on to Speckfishing. If it wasn't for work I'd probably stayed as long as he did. Either way it was a good one !!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

what? Stayed later? Had to work? ME TOO MAN!!!!!! oh and by the way..... I knew that was you! Man im so bad with faces... sorry man, all you american guys look the same to me. Yeah the 3 biggest fish of the day got lost at my feet!

I did ok tho. left richmond at 12. fished all night there, then went across didnt do or see anything came back and it was hella folks out there this mornin!!! fished till 745. got back intime for my closing at 1030 then made it onsite by noon. If it werent for them dinner fishies i'd be even nasty tirerdderr. it was good seein ya out there man. take care... might see me out there again tomorrow mornin!!!! 

It was good seein ya again man. I saw your secret lure man. Speck rule one, walk wiht your lure in your hand right? 

Oh and for those that dont know, JAYB's stringer looked like he was hauling a deer out of the woods he had so many damn fish on it!!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jay b said:


> If you talk to him tonight ask him where his net was, I thought that boy knew everything about fishing.  Watching him try to grab those slimmy *little* Specks by hand was priceless.
> 
> !



come on man... im asian we dont need to make any size comments man... I got it hard enough as it is


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Knowing the size fish you're used to I had to call them little  

Good seeing you as well maybe next time one of us will remember who the other is and actually speak. As far as secrets there are none, just fish !! I'm sure you saw the same thing as Rick C and I did, lures of every color and anglers of every experience level. The Speck bite is hot all over the Tidewater area right now and the secret is to just get out there before it gets too cold and there's nothing left but Striper. Besides I couldn't hold much in my right hand anyway due to a serious tooth gash on my thumb I got earlier when I stuck my hand too far in one of their mouths to unclip it.


----------



## bigwavedavel14 (Sep 26, 2006)

fun fun fun to be had... even i caught a few... yee haw


----------

